# How to clean a wooden kraut slicer?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How do you clean a wooden kraut slicer?

What do you put on it when it's clean?

I've got a wooden kraut slicer but it needs cleaning and the blades are a bit rusty.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

If I remember right, my old neighbor used to oil hers (the whole thing, blades and all).


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. Do you remember what kind of oil?


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I think she just used corn or canola oil.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I would oil the wood with baby oil, as much as will soak in. It protects the wood from water, or just drying out and cracking. Works well on cutting boards too. Do NOT use an oil that will go rancid, like vegetable oil, or you'll regret it.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Baby oil is scented. Maybe mineral oil would be better?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Gayle in KY said:


> Baby oil is scented. Maybe mineral oil would be better?


I don't recall seeing scented baby oil, maybe because I wasn't looking for it. But, certainly you'd want unscented, so mineral oil would be perfect. In fact I believe most of what I have now is labeled mineral oil.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks! I think I used mineral oil on my wooden cutting board. I scrubbed the slicer with plain water and a brush yesterday. The water that came off was brown.

I wonder if I shouldn't hit it with sand paper?


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

It probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Mineral oil was the only oil used in the restaurants I've worked in for wood counters, wooden cutting boards and for lubricating any of the cooler chests doors when needed. That was about 30yr ago, things may have changed.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought some mineral oil today and when everything wooden is dry I'll oil them all. I was shocked when I saw the price $4.79 for a pint! Must be covid pricing.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

fishhead said:


> I was shocked when I saw the price $4.79 for a pint!


I would've expected around half that at most. Next time get the cheap generic or house brand at any supermarket or drug store.


----------



## AnySpringer (Mar 31, 2021)

If I had one, I'd probably use oil hers or anything like that. I hear this kind of oil cleans absolutely everything.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

oil hers?


----------

